# My First Year Realized.. Rehearsal



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Well i finally did it and got everything setup for a rehearsal today and tonite to aim the lights and such and make sure everything we good to go for tomorrow.. I ended up putting the stuff that may walk off away for the night but will put it back out in the morning.. Burned out the grave grabber so have to fix that in the morning.. thinking its just teh wall wart thats toast.. if not i have spare wiper motors and power supplies so i should be good to go.. have to pick up some new floods the ones i got on sale the color is all washed out..

But without any further adue... Pictures

The whole bunch can be seen at http://deathshallowedground.com/props-08/ Day and Night shots.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow, everything looks awesome! Great job and nice pics. Enjoy!:jol:


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Very nice. I waited to long so I didnt get my flood lights and have everything lit with strobes. I also have a street light in front of my house so that doesnt make me happy either. So what are your actors doing?


----------



## Monstermaker (Aug 4, 2008)

Very nicely done.....looks awesome!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

The rehearsal was more for me to make sure everything was gonna work as expected.. more of a dry run.. Thanks everyone for your comments


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Looks really great  Enjoy the nice weather we're getting today, and have a great Halloween!


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

Nice job there scream 1973!!! Did you say FIRST year of your haunt , your setup looks sweet!!!!


----------

